# Fishnugget's Lawn Project



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have been in need of starting my own lawn thread for questions but have not had a chance. My wife and I bought a house 4-5 years ago and all the homes were setup with desert landscaping in the front :| . I dont know if other places do this but here in our community they don't landscape your backyard. This has been the trend the last 4-5 years with new home construction. So my backyard was dirt for 4 years because we focused on the inside of the house.

Also, for some reason, people think that if you have desert landscaping there is no maintenance involved so they allow their yards to be infested with weeds. I never liked the desert landscape look, I much prefer the green look. I hated it more when I spent 1.5 hrs pulling weeds.

So with my son turning 2, I decided to begin adding grass to both the front and backyard. However, the more I moved forward with the project, the more stuff I began adding like lighting, pavers, gas lines for future bbq/fire pit etc.

I first started with the backyard. I hired an irrigation guy because I knew nothing about it but the more I did research, the more I learned. He setup my valves and did all the digging/trenching to my backyard.

I followed up by leveling as (best I could) and adding sod. Here are the pics!

Our home under construction in 2014




Hitch Hiker that came with the house


Trenching


More Trenching


Future BBQ Pit Gas Line/ Fire Pit


Gas Line and PVC


Drain and electrical conduit for future power


Rachio Install



Curbing Install & the little guy






1700sq ft of TifSport Installed by myself 




Sprinklers Worked!!!



Little guy prefers dirt


I guess I need to add a sandbox project to my list


Then I started reading this forum and I bought a Greens Mower   Everybody was helpful and I learned a lot.



This is Post Greens Mower Cut (JD 220SL) at HOC 3/4". Notice a huge difference in cut quality vs a rotary.











Added drip irrigation to side yard with lighting as well. Blew out sections of the concrete footing to add lights and wall plants along my side wall/yard. Had never used a jackhammer but I became proficient within an hour.





Added much needed Pavers to my side yard in the back, extended it all the way to my driveway.









Front Pavers with a Boxwood Hedge added



So with the backyard complete I began the front. This time I did my own irrigation. I had the irrigation guy set up a valve for the front. Then I watched videos on youtube and decided on using the Hunter MP rotors for nozzles. I think they have a cool factor to them.

First, I removed a tree, removed all the desert plants I had, and also all the DG sand. It was a lot of work. After that, I began trenching, then it was gluing PVC, and lastly adding my sprinklers. It was fun but lots of work.

This was a nice tree but I planted an even nicer one. A flamboyant Tree. It has a bright red flower when it matures.




I thought a boxwood hedge along the concrete border would look good, so I added another hedge. This pic shows all the desert plants and DG removed. I started to level the front learning from the mistakes I made in my backyard. 






Added a drain on this side so I had to do more trenching, then I covered with expensive rock the wife picked, about $400/ton  . I added a bender board to divide the grass between rock. It was my first time using bender board, I thought I did a pretty good job for a first timer. Also added bender board and mulch to my tree.









Finished the front! Wife worked on the flower bed.


So now, I am about 3 weeks with post sod install in the front. I am watering 3 times daily for 10 minutes with the MP rotors. The sod has already rooted so I may cut today or tomorrow with the rotary. Should I use the rotary or the reel? Highest I can go with reel is 3/4". What does everyone think?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reel!

Wow. Great job!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Ware!! You guys were my inspiration!

Your the reason why I chose the MP Rotors and have not looked back. I did a better irrigation job in the front than the guy who did my back. I used fewer sprinklers too. I was pretty proud of that.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Amazing stuff! Nice job.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Amazing transformation Fishnugget!!!! You should be VERY proud of yourself but I bet you are happier that the end is near


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks MQ! Your were instrumental in answering all my questions when I started. So alot of the credit goes to all your help.

Now what do you think, should I cut with the reel at 3/4" or use the rotary at 1"+. Im just afraid that cutting with the reel might be too drastic of a cut and stress the bermuda grass blade. (I watched Ware Conners) You tube video. But you guys are the experts. The reel does cut nicer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I appreciate the kind words but you did all the work 

What is the height of the grass now?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't get over how good the brand new sod looked.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Man, those pavers along the side, and those rocks in the front look fantastic. Nice job! That sod looks fantastic.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> I can't get over how good the brand new sod looked.


+100


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I appreciate the kind words but you did all the work
> 
> What is the height of the grass now?


The height is about 1" right now. It varies between 3/4 and 1.25 in some areas.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Amazing stuff! Nice job.


Thanks for the kind words Eric


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> I can't get over how good the brand new sod looked.


Thanks Ware I bought the sod from West Coast Turf, this shipment for the front had excellent sod rolls. The first time I ordered for the back yard (9 pallets) it was good but i got a few rolls that made me question whether they were the same grass. Amazingly, it has kept its dark green color.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Man, those pavers along the side, and those rocks in the front look fantastic. Nice job! That sod looks fantastic.


Thanks Colonol, i plan to do my entire drive way. I did about half the work for pavers by doing all the digging. I saved money that way but got a professional paver installer to do the pavers. The guy really knows how to put down pavers, he did a really good job.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Man, those pavers along the side, and those rocks in the front look fantastic. Nice job! That sod looks fantastic.
> ...


After seeing the results you had, I'm seriously considering putting those on the North side of my house. I really like the way they look. Your plants and lighting on that side of the house look great as well.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Thanks Colonol, lighting makes a huge difference with the house. I plan to add more to light up the boxwood hedges.

If you decide to go with these same pavers, I got them from ORCO Block they are called Pietra in a textured style with a 50% Tuscany and 50% Chateau color. They are a five piece set.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Some night time shots. Showing off the lighting from Volt Lighting...

The lights are more subtle than what the picture show. For some reason the camera picks up the light too well and it overexposes the lights. They are 7 watt LED with a 60 degree beam spread.











Night Shots of Back and Side Yard



I really wanted lighting for the side yard so these canned lights from Volt did the trick. Otherwise my side yard would have been completely dark.



I will add some decorative rock to each plant.


The lights are bright enough to bounce off the block wall and reflect the house!




I still need more lights for the backyard. I will add some more in the future.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the kind words but you did all the work
> ...


I would try and cut with the reel @ 3/4" as you shouldn't be taking too much off at once and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Check it out MQ, followed your advice, Ware too!!!

I took the plunge and cut with the reel set at 3/4". I had it initially set at 1/2" because I went lower on my backyard. It was a real breeze to change the HOC with the acu-guage on my JD 220SL.

First cut of my front lawn...I think I am going to cry of happiness. j/k 







I did not get the nice striping I imagined, I think I still need practice but the JD 220SL is big and wore me out. I think it might be too big for my small front yard. I found myself wrestling with it. Its easier to use in my backyard because my backyard is bigger. Nevertheless, I am happy with the quality of cut and I will probably get better at maneuvering it around my front yard. Its gave a much better cut than my rotary ever would.

Now, I have to ask, when should I add Prodiamine and at what dosage? My front lawn is only 555 sq ft. I just sprayed my backyard with the 6 month dosage but not sure about newly rooted/cut sod. Any help is appreciated.

Also, what should I fertilize with, Milorganite? FAS? Should I also spray the PGR (Growth Inhibitors) help a newbie out guys. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great and I'm glad the HOC worked out for you!

As far as the Prodiamine, this is all I could find on the label of the stuff I have. " May be used on newly sprigged or plugged Bermudagrass at rates not to exceed 0.80 lb./A (0.30 oz./1,000 sq. ft.). Newly sprigged or plugged Bermudagrass stolon rooting may be temporarily retarded." If it was me, I would wait a few more weeks to let the roots dig a little deeper before applying.

Did you fertilize at all when putting down the sod? Milo is always safe to put down whenever you want, depending on what you already put down already, I would look into something with a high Nitrogen number. If you haven't applied anything yet, you might want to look into something balanced like a 10-10-10 or 20-20-20. You can NEVER go wrong with applying PGR as it will cut down on your mowing and tighten up the turf and give it a deeper green. The FAS is not technically a fertilizer but just a "booster" for your fertilizer and can be added along with the PGR if you would like. You should be a front runner for LOTM!!!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get over how good the brand new sod looked.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply but I thought you literally were Spam :lol: It wasnt until I saw your other posts that I realized you were not spam. Sorry about that and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Fishnugget no worries!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

MQ, that's what I read on the label as well. Its basically a lower dosage which makes sense since the roots are not fully established. I didn't put anything down because I was afraid of burning the grass with my Cheap Scott's Fertilizer push cart. I will add some balanced fertilizer this week.

I will research more on PGR, I didn't think I was at that stage yet but I do want a greener, denser, lawn. I think its way to early for LOTM, there are better lawns out there than mine. I got to make sure I can maintain that green first.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow! Great job...


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Super impressive. I love the patio and the rocks up front. Your implementation of the concrete curbing is the best I have ever seen. The turf is at the right height and seamlessly transitions from turf to curbing. I have to say that is now the standard I will use when checking out the concrete edging. Great Work!!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very Impressive!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like that this is "the complete package"; you didn't just plop sod down and call it a day. The attention to detail like the edging of the flowerbeds, the "stone river" you made with pavers, after putting in a drain, etc. - everything looks like it was done right the first time.

Looks great, and will add value to your home!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

FN, Why did you decide to go with TIfSport for? Just curious as that would be one of the grasses I would consider if I was doing it all over again along with TifGrand.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Wow! Great job...


Thanks Topcat


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Super impressive. I love the patio and the rocks up front. Your implementation of the concrete curbing is the best I have ever seen. The turf is at the right height and seamlessly transitions from turf to curbing. I have to say that is now the standard I will use when checking out the concrete edging. Great Work!!!


The curbing was done by a professional curb installer who does the best work out here in the valley. I had the option to use a different person that charged half the cost but I did not like their curbing work.

If you decide on concrete curbing, make sure they are using the machine to create the concrete curb. Some installers use the mold method and it doesnt come out correct. If you have any other questions shoot away, happy to answer.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Very Impressive!


Thanks Red, I have to say the motivation came from watching your videos on youtube, keep posting.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I like that this is "the complete package"; you didn't just plop sod down and call it a day. The attention to detail like the edging of the flowerbeds, the "stone river" you made with pavers, after putting in a drain, etc. - everything looks like it was done right the first time.
> 
> Looks great, and will add value to your home!


Yes, I got a little OCD in me and didnt want to skimp out on anything. I saved a lot of money by doing the work myself and was able to buy nicer materials, pavers, lighting, river rock, etc. Also, I had to have it well planned to prevent spending more money in the future and doing any double work. It was a lot of work but very satisfying.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Yes, I got a little OCD in me and didnt want to skimp out on anything. I saved a lot of money by doing the work myself and was able to buy nicer materials, pavers, lighting, river rock, etc. Also, I had to have it well planned to prevent spending more money in the future and doing any double work. It was a lot of work but very satisfying.


Well it shows! Great job.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> FN, Why did you decide to go with TIfSport for? Just curious as that would be one of the grasses I would consider if I was doing it all over again along with TifGrand.


Well I initially was going to go with Tifway 419 but Tifsport or Tif 94 specs all suggested it was superior to Tifway 419 in color, pest resistance, growth, and even mowing height.

Check out their specs in PDF,

http://m.westcoastturf.com/getdoc.cfm?id=15


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

You made TLF Facebook front page!

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/1110198785788232


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow, thanks! Honored to showcase my lawn on TLF facebook.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Alright, this is post day 2 of mowing and I promised myself I would post the good and ugly.

My lawn lost its deep green color a day after mowing. I had less than 24 hours of excitement. :lol: I am certain mowing the lawn stressed the grass. I thought I would be good at 3/4" but that was too drastic.

My question now is, how do I get the deep green back? Is it time? Also, how often should I mow the yard? I mowed today which was the second day at 3/4" HOC.

Here are the pics as promised.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow. Cant believe that I missed this thread. This is nice. I echo what others have said. Looks great. I love pavers. I would love to have way more pavers and hardscape in my landscape.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Wow. Cant believe that I missed this thread. This is nice. I echo what others have said. Looks great. I love pavers. I would love to have way more pavers and hardscape in my landscape.


Thanks Ward, means a lot coming from you because your videos on youtube are what got me motivated. I watched all of them and even purchased a honda rotary because of you. I also have the gorilla cart from watching you and Ware's videos. I will soon be leveling my back yard and will refer to your videos.

Adding a little bit of rockscape to a house with grass always gives it a nice balance. However, there is something to be said about a green lawn. I did think about adding more river rock and extending the river rock to the front with some small plants but sometimes keeping things simple goes farther.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Here are some new Toys I bought for the lawn...I cant wait to put them to use. I am waiting for my TeeJet tips to start spraying the chemicals. I also got in on PGR in a group buy.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Fishnugget I love my 20v sprayer!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

First day of Spring in SoCal. I am definitely getting better with the mower. The key is to go slooowwww.



Flower bed is filling in nicely, they have bloomed and grown more.





A blooming lantana hedge


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Here are some new Toys I bought for the lawn...I cant wait to put them to use. I am waiting for my TeeJet tips to start spraying the chemicals. I also got in on PGR in a group buy.


Good stuff. Just remember iron can stain your concrete so be careful around your awesome landscape curbing. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some new Toys I bought for the lawn...I cant wait to put them to use. I am waiting for my TeeJet tips to start spraying the chemicals. I also got in on PGR in a group buy.
> ...


Yes, I read about the staining. I will probably practice with water using both types of TeeJet tips.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Fishnugget Looks great! I may have missed it but how do you edge around those rocks?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Fishnugget Looks great! I may have missed it but how do you edge around those rocks?


I use the weed trimmer. However, in the most recent shot I did not use the weed trimmer when I mowed. I will mow tomorrow and give that edge another trim with the weed trimmer. :thumbup:

I do need to cut the wheel axle on the JD 220SL so that I can get closer to the edges of my lawn.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > @Fishnugget Looks great! I may have missed it but how do you edge around those rocks?
> ...


I looks nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Congrats @Fishnugget I love my 20v sprayer!


Thanks Red, good to know, its seems like a no brainer because of the steady pressure it generates with the battery


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


Thanks SGrabs33, I am using a battery Echo weed trimmer but I may buy the EGo battery powered weed trimmer instead. I think Ego's batteries are ahead of the game with all lawn care products. I really like battery because I dont have to deal with oil mixing 2 stroke engines.

I used this bender board to create the division between rock and grass,

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-20-ft-Premium-Brown-Composite-Edging-903001VG/205471427


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I know a beautiful lawn when I see one. You are moving towards perfection.

Side note... I know your area well. Used to live in the Menifee and was out your way quite a bit doing work. I do not miss those HOTTTTT summers. My favorite time of year down there was from October/November to April/May when the temps were pretty well perfect.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I know a beautiful lawn when I see one. You are moving towards perfection.
> 
> Side note... I know your area well. Used to live in the Menifee and was out your way quite a bit doing work. I do not miss those HOTTTTT summers. My favorite time of year down there was from October/November to April/May when the temps were pretty well perfect.


And you want to move to the South and grow bermuda :lol: Wait till you feel the heat with some humidity mixed in :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I know a beautiful lawn when I see one. You are moving towards perfection.
> ...


... And I did NOT say "move to The South." I said move south.

The secret place I have mind (it's a secret so don't even ask) doesn't have humidity.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I know a beautiful lawn when I see one. You are moving towards perfection.
> 
> Side note... I know your area well. Used to live in the Menifee and was out your way quite a bit doing work. I do not miss those HOTTTTT summers. My favorite time of year down there was from October/November to April/May when the temps were pretty well perfect.


Thanks wardconner :thumbup:

I grew up in Indio and yes, it gets extremely hot here in the summer starting in May/June through the end of September. It also didn't help that my Dad was a roofer when I was young and I would help him in 125F+ weather during the summer heat. I remember working with the electricians and they would stop because they were at the brink of getting heat strokes. I thought they had it made because they worked in shade all day long. As roofers we would always be up top in the scorching sun getting baked!

However, we have some of the best Winters. The Coachella Valley has grown a lot in the last 20 years. It has become an area for festivals and events such as the popular "Coachella Fest", "Stage Coach", and Paribas Tennis Tournaments in Indian Wells. This has brought a lot more attention to the Valley. The other thing popular here are the golf courses. PGA and Big Horn Sheep are among the popular golf courses. So a lot of people seem to know their grass here. There are probably hundreds of gardeners in this area.

If you don't mind me asking, what type of work did you do out here?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I know a beautiful lawn when I see one. You are moving towards perfection.
> ...


MQ, we get this in August and your right, I much prefer the dry scorching heat opposed to the heat with 60% humidity.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


Sounds like Texas or Az?


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Fishnugget said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Sounds like AZ to me too.

@Fishnugget do you ever have to worry about water restrictions? We don't in AZ yet but I'm concerned we might at some point. Wouldn't be happy to pour all of that time, energy, and $ into a yard as awesome as yours just to have the govt tell me to kill it


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

PHXCobra said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > wardconnor said:
> ...


We did experience some type of water restriction about 2-3 years ago where you could only water your grass at certain times of the day. I believe this was detrimental because a lot of houses let their green lawns go and they made their communities look awful. This is what prompted the big movement to desert landscape which I hate because it creates a lot of dirt and people don't seem to want to maintain them.

After the water restriction was lifted ( I cant recall how long we had it) the City Council said this would not happen anytime soon. Do I believe them? Not really but I think I will be ok. My water bill only went up 20 dollars more per month after I added sod to the front and back. Also, my bill may go even lower once my sod gets established because I am starting to water less to encourage deep root establishment in my sod. Then there is the actual hybrid Bermuda itself, TifSport, that is very drought tolerant as well. To be honest, I grew up with grass and now that I have a child of my own, I want him to have grass as well. Some of my neighbors had grass during the water restrictions but they didn't lose their lawns, their lawns were always bright green because I saw them watering at night. :lol: However, even with the set watering times they gave us during those water restrictions, my lawn would have been OK.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Got it. That would be me watering my yard in the dark. If anything just to spite our overlords.

Desert Landscape is fine for what it is but I'm just not a fan. Actual quote from my wife's 10yr old family member that came and visited us for their spring break (they are from Des Moines, Iowa), "why does everyone have rocks for grass?" I literally laughed out loud.

I also grew up playing baseball, football, soccer, etc. on grass in Phoenix and my kids have too much fun on it. Not to mention I enjoy working and sitting outside staring at it even during the summer.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Amazing stuff! Nice job.


OMG, I accidentally skipped you Eric, my apologies. I was looking at my thread and forgot to thank you for the kind words. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Update

Its now hot here!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: . Winter came and left real fast. We are already at 90 degree weather and I have my 2 AC units blasting away, temp is set inside at 76-77F!

If you dont believe me check this out....



Also, I got some goodies that I want to share and am excited to try. I want to thank Colonel for getting the group buy together for PGR and WardConner for his insight on the magical powder they call humeric acid.

Also Ware, for his help with the TeeJet tips!



My new Teak Wood table to enjoy my backyard lawn, check it out. I plan to do lots of BBQs and outdoor eating here.





And lastly the latest mods to my John Deere 220SL, its now more aerodynamic :lol:

I used a dewalt angle grinder with a metal cutting disk in case anyone is wondering...


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I thought we had it bad. Let the summer sweat-fest begin.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

You know I really do believe Indio Cali is hotter than AZ. The last time I was there about 2 yrs ago I drove there to pick up a fish tank and to my surprise there was a nice cool breeze in the middle of summer. Indio is just hot and dry.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice job cutting off the axles. I swear if you looked at an object that was 5 foot off the line you were mowing somehow the transport axle would grab it. The first mow after I cut mine off was a more pleasurable experience.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Nice job cutting off the axles. I swear if you looked at an object that was 5 foot off the line you were mowing somehow the transport axle would grab it. The first mow after I cut mine off was a more pleasurable experience.


Thanks JNick, I am glad to hear I can expect my mow to go better. I cant wait to cut the front today. Cutting the front lawn with those axles sticking out was no easy task. I should be able to do tighter mowing now.

Cutting those axles was alot easier than I anticipated. I do recommend eye protection because several times the metal shavings hit my eyes and face. It took about 6-8 min of cutting for each side.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Another Update:

I just finished putting down my second application of Liquid Iron, California Blend (aka Humeric acid + Pulveric Acid + Amino Acids), and PGR. I mixed everything together inside the Chapin Sprayer. I will take some pics tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Another Update:
> 
> I just finished putting down my second application of Liquid Iron, California Blend (aka Humeric acid + Pulveric Acid + Amino Acids), and PGR. I mixed everything together inside the Chapin Sprayer. I will take some pics tomorrow, I promise.


Nice work Mr. Nugget (I laugh every time I read it). If your temps remain at that level of heat, I'd expect that you'd see some degree of noticeable color response in 3-4 days, and vertical growth reduction in 5-6. It would be interesting to measure your clippings by weight to see what kind of reduction you get while regulated versus unregulated. Catching clippings is a whole 'nother can of worms for contention though.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Another Update:
> ...


@Colonel K0rn, thank you, I don't think I have enough drive in me to start weighing out clippings but I like the idea. I think if there is a significant difference in growth I will notice it because I usually get 1-2 baskets of clippings for the back and less than a basket for the front. My neighbors probably think I am nuts cutting my grass every 2-3 days. Also, I have noticed now that its warmer, my Bermuda is taking off. I still have some bald spots in the back created by the mower because of uneven ground but I am sure those will fill in nicely soon.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Pics as promised. This is about 12 hrs post spraying of Iron, PGR and California Blend (Humeric acid et. al.)

I have some bald areas in the back because I went too low with the rotory mower when I first set down my sod and it never quite grew during the winter (too much shade in those areas). Now that its warmer, they are starting to fill in nicely because more sun is hitting those areas. Another large bald area was from allowing my dog to piss. This is before I knew better. 

The single best thing I did to my lawn was to buy a greens mower. My grass is starting to look like a nice thick carpet. I believe the most important factor was cutting at 1/2" HOC and mowing every 2 days. Now I am exciting to see what PGR will do.

On to the pics...

Back Yard. 
















Front Yard







My Lantana Hedge has bloomed quite nicely...







Sod lines slightly visible


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay, okay. You're already running away with the votes, so you can stop posting pictures now. You're creating work for the rest of us. :lol:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

:rofl:

I am just trying to catch up to some of the members lawn level here, including yours! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking great as always FN :thumbup:

Having a GM and PGR just will create new problems(mat layer, grain, constant leveling jobs.........)  but those problems are good to have!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, the itch for leveling is very much prevalent. I am going to level during peak growing season which I believe may be in May.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on LOTM! Fancy blue username too


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Congrats on LOTM! Fancy blue username too


Thanks GrassDaddy I'm a fan of your youtube vids as well. I particularly watched the prodiamine video with your Chapin Sprayer. :thumbup:


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Well done fishnugget! That looks amazing! LOTM was well deserved. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Well done fishnugget! That looks amazing! LOTM was well deserved. Thanks for sharing


Thanks OutdoorEnvy!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

This is Post Day 3 of spraying with PGR, Iron, and California Blend (Humic Acid, Amino Acids, and Fulvic Acid).

There is a big difference in the color of my lawn. One or all of the 3 chemicals have worked! I think its the Iron.

I mowed the backyard at 1/2" HOC and this is the most prominent striping I have ever had. The grass looks a darker green. Check out the pics!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@Fishnugget I wish I could but you've been photobucketed


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Uhhh...not sure what that means? Is photobucket banned here or does it not work? Should I upload through the site?Thanks!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> (Humeric Acid, Amino Acids, and Pulvic Acid).


That pic looks amazing. I'm guessing that you applied humic and fulvic acids in your blend as these are becoming pretty common, but if not, then please feel free to correct me. I just don't want anyone looking for something that doesn't exist.

And yes, Photobucket is showing a limit exceeded issue.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Uhhh...not sure what that means? Is photobucket banned here or does it not work? Should I upload through the site?Thanks!


Photobucket shut down all 3 party hosting unless you pay some serious cash. I can't remember the exact price but I think it's over $300 a year. I use postimg just because that's what I'm familiar with and I think pennstater uses tinypic.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Photos work if I click on them. Looks nice &#128077;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Re-upload your photos to postimg.cc. You'll be able to organize your photos there by album as well.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > (Humeric Acid, Amino Acids, and Pulvic Acid).
> ...


Thanks for the tip Spam, I went ahead and corrected the misspelling, at least they rhymed.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh...not sure what that means? Is photobucket banned here or does it not work? Should I upload through the site?Thanks!
> ...


Yeah, I figured I might run into some problems. I found another 3rd party image hosting site that was pretty basic but I could not recall the name. I will try postimg, thanks!


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

What is the name of the rocks your wife picked out, those are very nice.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Re-upload your photos to postimg.cc. You'll be able to organize your photos there by album as well.


OK, I re-uploaded and added an extra one. Looks like it worked with postimg.cc, thanks guys. You had me scared I thought the title of LOTM would be removed and the blue name forever taken away, noooooooo!!! :lol: j/k


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good man that's a nice deep green, I need to think about adding iron with my PGR this year.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

bretben55 said:


> What is the name of the rocks your wife picked out, those are very nice.


Hey Bret, this is the company that is down my street. I bought the pebble rocks from them and they are 3-5". They are called "SunBurst Pebbles"

http://www.wcsg.com/pdfs/wcls-binder-cobbles-&-pebbles.pdf

I will buy my top dressing sand through them too.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Looks good man that's a nice deep green, I need to think about adding iron with my PGR this year.


I can admit that the liquid Iron I applied works. I had my doubts about it but it has made my lawn greener and I am only applying at half the dose. I may increase to 75% of recommended dose to see what happens. :mrgreen:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good man that's a nice deep green, I need to think about adding iron with my PGR this year.
> ...


Be like Ware: do it in the back yard first in case things go awry, then you can do it in the front to amaze and impress your neighbors. Yard looks great!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy fantastic FN. It's no wonder you've got the blue username.

FYI. The humic will work better if coupled with fert.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


Thanks Colonel, that is good advice. I actually already exercise that strategy because the first time I applied the liquid Iron, it was a heavier application in the back. Changes tend to go much slower in the front because I play it safe.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Holy fantastic FN. It's no wonder you've got the blue username.
> 
> FYI. The humic will work better if coupled with fert.


 :lol: Thanks Ward, I actually did fertilize with a 9-9-9, 11% Iron granular fertilizer. I don't believe that will have any effect until 1-1.5 weeks.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Fishnugget said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get over how good the brand new sod looked.
> ...


I actually just ordered 500 sq ft of TIFT 94 aka tifsport from West Coast Turf. Didn't read this until now and man I can't get this soon enough, it looks absolutely great!!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

erdons said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Congrats erodons! You will like the Sod. Tift 94 or TiftSport because it has a dark emerald green color. I can proudly say I have the greenest lawn in my community right now. Of course, all the credit goes to everyone's help on this forum. 

Post some install pics!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Update:

It already feels like Spring came and went and Summer is here. Temps have been above 100F. A few days ago it went all the way up to 109F. These are the consequences of living in the desert. I made adjustments to my irrigation about 2 weeks ago because my front lawn started to yellow in the center area.

I was watering every other day to establish good root growth on my sod but I dont think that rule works too well here in the desert. The dead spot die off motivated me to modify my rachio settings and begin watering every day.

I am too chicken to go back to watering every other day with these extreme heat temps. I have also broken up my irrigation to watering three times a day for 10-15 minutes.

So far, after a week and a half of making changes my dead spot is greening back up thankfully.

Onto the pics! 

I guess this area receives the least water, ie. dead spot. 




HOC at 0.5"


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

My Flamboyant Tree, Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana Tree or Delonix Regia (I prefer Flame Tree) has had a huge growth spurt of foliage. It is a fast grower and its doing really well for me. I can't wait to watch the flowers bloom.

For those who don't know, this is regarded as one of the top most beautiful trees in the world because of the bright red flower it gives when it blooms. It is from Madagascar and it prefers hot dry sun, thats why it does so well in the desert. People don't really seem to know a whole lot about this tree but it will catch on.

Here is a pic of what my little flame tree looks like now and what it will hopefully look like one day. 


Couple of pics of Mature Flame Tree with flower


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking great Fishnugget!!! How much water are you putting out at 10-15 minutes per zone? I'm just curious because by now you should have been able to at least cut back to every other day water and still be good even with the extreme heat. I'm just wondering if you watered longer you might get more than a day off from watering


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looking great Fishnugget!!! How much water are you putting out at 10-15 minutes per zone? I'm just curious because by now you should have been able to at least cut back to every other day water and still be good even with the extreme heat. I'm just wondering if you watered longer you might get more than a day off from watering


Thanks MQ!

Well the last time I measured, watering for 20 minutes gave me an average of 1/10 of an inch or less of water in some areas. Not a whole lot of water.

The problem I have is my yard is sloped and when I water for 20 minutes, I notice the grass gets saturated with water in the front of my lawn.

Interested in your feedback.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't really see the slope in the pictures. I would look into maybe trying a wetting agent to help the water penetrate the soil better so you get less runoff. Is there a way you can "cycle" your irrigation so you can water deeply but not get the runoff? How long do you have to wait between watering before you can water again without runoff?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't really see the slope in the pictures. I would look into maybe trying a wetting agent to help the water penetrate the soil better so you get less runoff. Is there a way you can "cycle" your irrigation so you can water deeply but not get the runoff? How long do you have to wait between watering before you can water again without runoff?


Slope is there, pics are a little deceiving. I can play with the rachio settings to avoid runoff. What happens is I find water to be flooding in the front part of my curb after 20 minutes of water, its not a whole lot of flooding. I have not recorded but I think the water goes away after about 1-2 hrs.

I'll have to take a pic when I get some time.

I did not think of a watering agent but I may have to try.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't go nuts with the wetting agent as you don't have a whole lot of turf so I would just see what's locally available or you could go this route Wetting Agent Pellets

Most of the wetting agents come in 2.5 gallons and would last you years so the pellets might be the way to go.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice...I will check them out. I was also looking at Penterra or aereation.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Nice...I will check them out. I was also looking at Penterra or aereation.


That's not a bad way to go either and is less of an investment :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Wow looks great @Fishnugget. Tifsport was my second choice for my lawn and it was a very tough choice. That tree is crazy too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Fishnugget check to see if that window is reflecting sun on to the dormant spot.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Nice...I will check them out. I was also looking at Penterra or aereation.
> ...


Yes, I am actually thinking of manually aerating my front yard with the Yard Butler Lawn Coring Aerator. Its only less than 600 sq ft. and renting an aerator at home depot, loading up to a truck and spending all kinds of money seems more work than to use a manual aerator. With 540 sq ft. I get to save about 60-80 bucks and get to work out my arms and belly! :lol:

I bought the Yard Butler Aerator this week and used it for an area that had really bad compacted soil in my backyard. The grass was turning yellow because of lack of water absorption. I will have to post some pics. It was actually easy and fun to core out the plugs manually. My son like it too.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Damn, that flame tree looks pretty awesome. I wonder if it would grow in zone 8b? If so, I might have to look into getting one in the ground, once my soil tests show that I'm in a lot better shape than I was last year.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Wow looks great @Fishnugget. Tifsport was my second choice for my lawn and it was a very tough choice. That tree is crazy too. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Bunnysarefat, there seems to be a lot of hybrid bermuda's out there. I thought Tiftuf and Tifsport were the same.

I just found out about that tree this year, my Father bought one and told me all about it. I dont think I will let my tree get the size of the pics but I will try my best to keep it well trimmed.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Check out this Youtube video. The Shamus Oleary guy is a garden nut and its in his list of top trees. I believe he is growing his in Arizona.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0maamL3qrtQ

One more video (check out the pics in this video)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezyFp-A-IdA


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Damn, that flame tree looks pretty awesome. I wonder if it would grow in zone 8b? If so, I might have to look into getting one in the ground, once my soil tests show that I'm in a lot better shape than I was last year.


Colonel, I googled the tree and it says it grows in zones 9b-12. 
I say go for it and prove everyone wrong. You definitely have the space for it. I got mine for 25 bucks. It does not break the bank.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that flame tree looks pretty awesome. I wonder if it would grow in zone 8b? If so, I might have to look into getting one in the ground, once my soil tests show that I'm in a lot better shape than I was last year.
> ...


Jacksonville is only a 2 hour drive for me, so I might head down to a nursery there, and get some citrus trees too


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Do it! and post some pics while your at it.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Its here!!! Muhahahahahahahaha!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:





This will go on my battery powered Echo trimmer!

Can anyone confirm if I got the right grease? This is what Seago sent with my order for an additional $5.

I am also excited to try this Feature 6-0-0 Iron product because its non staining. I have had great success using Ag Iron product but I want to give this one a try. The 3lb granular dissolvable bag is a cheaper option than the liquid form


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Memorial Day Cut. HOC at 0.5"

This was post spray of Iron

The lawn really greens up the next day...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks incredible!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Ware but there is still room for improvement. Lots, .

I need sand leveling and more dense growth. I want to take it to 0.375", but not until its more level.

I know, I know, its a sickness.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

it is a sickness but it looks amazing. lots of hard work there to get it to that point.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> it is a sickness but it looks amazing. lots of hard work there to get it to that point.


Yes, I cant deny the time and work spent to get it there. Thanks TigerinFL :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I apologize for not updating my thread, I have been busy with life. However, I have taken pictures of my lawn as time has gone on.

I can say lawn maintenance has been a great learning experience for me and the area I live.

What I have learned thus far about living in SoCal is the grass takes a beating in the summer. My bermuda grass will not look as green as the Spring picture I posted back in May.

I am learning that in my area the best time to have the best looking green grass will probably be between Oct-March (Perennial Rye) and March-May (Bermuda).

For the Months of June-Sept the grass will be green but it will be impossible to get the deep prominent striping no matter how much I fertilize.

How do I know? I asked the local Lawn/Irrigation stores and they said during the hot summer months its impossible to get the nice dark green color because the temps out here are too high and because I have experienced these effects with my lawn. They explained that even the golf courses out here cant have the dark green.

I know that my "prime time" period for green grass is different from others who are more east coast or north. However, I think this is what makes this hobby interesting and great.

Here is what my lawn looked like once the temp hit 110F+ back in July...Part of me thinks that this happened because it was newly planted sod but maybe the experts can weigh in...

You can see even my boxwood plants took a beating. I lost about 17 of them but was able to replace them under warranty 









This is my lawn today, after fertilizing heavy to get all the bald spots filled in with grass and raising my HOC from 1/2" to 3/4".

As you can see, I have an outbreak of spurge weed. This front lawn did not get any pre-emergent because it was new sod and I was afraid of burning it. I should have added the pre-emergent because my backyard received the prodiamine treatment and had far less weeds than the front.













This is an Ixora plant native to India and has a really nice red flower. It makes a nice colorful shrub.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You were sandbagging to get the 2nd LOTM award


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> You were sandbagging to get the 2nd LOTM award


No, not my lawn during this time. Maybe next spring. 

But would rather like others to be nominated and selected. There are a bunch of lawns deserving that have not received it.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I have a question....

It is now Fall season here in So Cal and it is still warm 80+, even 90, but much cooler. Everyone I have talked to says they will scalp in the next two weeks.

I am planning on doing the same and over seeding with perennial rye grass. However, I still have some low spots and would like to level. Would this be the time to do sand leveling? How will the PRG do with sand?

Or...should I just postpone the sand project and wait for the PRG to grow then after a couple of mows do a sand leveling? 
After all, I have read that as long as the grass is growing, you can level with sand.

I am thinking it may be best once I scalp to do a light spot leveling with dirt or sand and fill in the really low areas. Then once my PRG grows I can do a full blown sand leveling. What do the experts think? Interested in your feedback.

I am going to scalp the lawn, probably at 1/4" to maintain a 0.5" HOC with PRG. I have also read its the best time to add the pre-emergents but I am not sure how the PRG seed will respond. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> I have a question....
> 
> It is now Fall season here in So Cal and it is still warm 80+, even 90, but much cooler. Everyone I have talked to says they will scalp in the next two weeks.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I've never heard of anyone doing what you are suggesting. I would think the only possible thing that could go wrong is that your green up and fill-in/recovery of that spot for the bermuda next year could be a little slower than the rest of your bermuda.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I scalped on Monday to see how it would react. We've been getting a lot of rain the past couple weeks and my bermuda was thriving. The Bermuda stayed down and didn't grow so I dethatched (by hand) overseeded and fertilized today. I figured I would level after the PRG really starts thriving. Can't be much different there than here depending on how much rain you've been getting

Edit: your lawn looks way better than mine did after the heat really got going


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question....
> ...


Thanks Bunny, I think you are right because some of the bermuda will be buried. I can see some parts having a harder time growing but I also think it will be negligible because I have observed how resilient bermuda grass can be.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

PHXCobra said:


> I scalped on Monday to see how it would react. We've been getting a lot of rain the past couple weeks and my bermuda was thriving. The Bermuda stayed down and didn't grow so I dethatched (by hand) overseeded and fertilized today. I figured I would level after the PRG really starts thriving. Can't be much different there than here depending on how much rain you've been getting
> 
> Edit: your lawn looks way better than mine did after the heat really got going


Hey Cobra,

I can't believe you detached by hand, that is crazy. I strongly suggest you purchase a Sun Joe Descarifier / Dethatcher it worked wonders on my lawn. I hate the stupid electrical cord you have to drag around but for 100 bucks on amazon, you can't beat it because it gets the job done. Especially since we have smaller lawns. I have pics, I will post my over seeding update soon. I saw your update on your lawn and saw your core aeration. Good job. I guess I should not talk because I aerated the front lawn by hand and was huffing and puffing the whole time. It kicked my butt.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Fishnugget said:


> PHXCobra said:
> 
> 
> > I scalped on Monday to see how it would react. We've been getting a lot of rain the past couple weeks and my bermuda was thriving. The Bermuda stayed down and didn't grow so I dethatched (by hand) overseeded and fertilized today. I figured I would level after the PRG really starts thriving. Can't be much different there than here depending on how much rain you've been getting
> ...


Yessir. I took a couple breaks in there and had only planned on spot dethatching until I got going. I saw how bad it needed it and just decided screw it, let's get it going. Took 2 50 gallon bags of stuff out.

Get your PRG done and win that lawn of the month again


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Cobra,

Your lawn is not looking to bad either. Your looks much more full than mine.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Purchased the SunJoe to help with detaching and it was money well spent.








Also, purchased a drag mat 3x5 for leveling out the low spots, worked wonders! :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

My Perennial rye grew in but not without some problems. For whatever reason, I had some spots where the PRG failed to grow and the bermuda filled in. This was frustrating as I plan to scalp the bermuda grown areas, re-seed, and add topsoil for faster germination. I know for sure it wasn't a fungus. I was told it could be the bermuda was deep rooted and need to get scalped further.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

First Reel mower cut but prior to that, I had cut with the rotary twice.







Backyard much better outcome than in front


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Fishnugget looking good! Glad to see that SunJoe worked well for you.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Brodgers, that Sun Joe came in real handy. My grass would not look this way if it wasn't for that machine. I produced 9 50gallon bags of thatch but I only filled them 3/4 full because they were so heavy. I will do a light detaching in the spring to keep the grass canopy nice and open for fertilizers and water.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Happy Holidays to everyone

Just posting a 2 month PRG update. I have been mowing with my honda mower because the JD greens was damaging the soft and delicate PRG. I figured once it thickens up a little more I will start mowing with the greens mower. The grass has been fertilized with 15-15-15 and milorganite. There are still some bermuda blades in the PRG but overall the grass looks good. I sprayed iron a couple of weeks ago and fertilized but did not really see any greener effect. I will add some more today and post some shots in 3-4 days. Here are my lawn pics, my petunia flower bed has filled in really well. I am going to try and push for greener grass with the iron spraying and ferts.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

2 Month PRG seeding update. Its looking better but I need to cut the grass when its more dry. The reel mower has a hard time cutting when the grass blades are wet. I have changed my watering to only M,W,&F. I think I may cut the watering a little more.

Here are some pics...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Great looking lawns, you've done a lovely job on the whole garden. Did the box edging recover on its own or did you have to replace some of the plants.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looking great!


Thanks Ware :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

jabopy said:


> Great looking lawns, you've done a lovely job on the whole garden. Did the box edging recover on its own or did you have to replace some of the plants.


Thanks jabopy,

I replaced a few plants that were really burnt from the summer sun but some of them recovered on their own. The ones that did best were the ones that had shade. I think this year my outcome will be better because I planted them earlier (Sept/Oct), for better root establishment. I will also cover them earlier in June opposed to July from the hot summers. We will see how round 2 goes.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

2019 Spring Update....Long Overdue

Hey guys, just posting an update of my lawn. This is the best time of year for my grass over here in SoCal.

I also picked up a macro lens for my Sony a7ii camera. Will share some of those as well...enjoy! 









Some macro shots of flowers in my backyard using my new Sony 90mm Macro lens 



Click bee pic and zoom in too see up close!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great @Fishnugget!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

WOW. Love it. Very impressive work man. What are the flowers in the bed?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks great @Fishnugget!


Thanks Ware, I owe it to this place, :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Austinite said:


> WOW. Love it. Very impressive work man. What are the flowers in the bed?


Thanks Austinite, those are petunias. Its my first time planting them but I think I can do better next year. There is a town near here that has them all over and they keep them properly trimmed. So they grow low and you can hardly see the green leaf, all you see is flower and it looks really beautiful. Will try that next year.


----------

